# MowMow's Famous?



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I got one of those chain emails today from my aunt. THe ones that have been forwarded like 20 times.

The topic was Animals Reaction at the Vet.

I started scrolling through the pictures attached and laughing... until I got to this one:



That pictures was taken of MowMow about 6 years ago when I first adopted him. It was when he had his ear infections (from food allergies) and the vet had to clean out his ears. 

*it never got done that day, he was so upset I had to bring him back and they knocked him out to do it


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Awwwwwwwww.....


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, the Mow is clearly of the opinion that if he can't see the vet, the vet can't see him either. Poor baby, but so cute! 

How did it get into that chain email, any idea?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have NO idea how anyone else got that pictures. I guess maybe the Vet Tech passed it on to someone....


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh okay - so you didn't take the picture, the vet tech did?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, the tech took it. She did text it to me and it sat on my phone for a few years until I got a new one... but I don't think it was ever posted anywhere. It's not even on my FB photos... and I wasn't a member of CF back then.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Huh, I've also seen that on Tumblr in a 'Animals who really don't want to be at the vet' post.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I think there is one obvious suspect for who sent the photo that you are overlooking...

MowMow himself. Clearly he publicized this picture of himself at a difficult time in his life to raise awareness of how cruel and degrading we humans are by dragging our poor pets to the vet to be poked at. 

(In all seriousness, it's an adorable picture but I can imagine it would be very unsettling to stumble upon your own cat's picture unexpectedly.)


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Close to Halloween - that is spooky. My heart goes out to MowMow for that day.
I think he could sue because of illegal use of his image and defamation of character.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Famous!! I saw it too on a fb post. Maybe it will lead him to stardom, free catnip, lucrative contracts.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

OH, I want his pawtograh!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I love it!!

Awwwwwwww.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is too hilarious! MowMow is so stinking cute... and apparently famous! I bet he's on the computer sharing his photo when you're sleeping


----------



## Tom'sMom (Oct 13, 2014)

MowMow seems to enjoy being at the vet as much as my dogs do. lol My one dog is so bad he will occasionally pee on the floor in the exam room. *sigh*


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He actually doesn't mind the vet now. That ear infection was really bad and the shelter vet was treating it as ear mites. They kept digging in his painful inflamed ears. When I first adopted he wouldn't let me touch his ears at all.

Once he started going for routine things that weren't so painful he is fine, as long as they don't take ....liberties with him.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the body language...It's either utter disdain or "don't even think about coming near me." 

He IS a star!...though it must have been a little creepy to read a chain email and suddenly see a pic of your cat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, I kinda know someone that kinda has a cat that is a kinda internet sensation. KINDA!!! I'm famous now!!!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwww poor mow.  he's so cute!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well at least MowMow was properly "dressed" for a candid pic! No white gowns flapping open in a breeze!!
He is SUCH a Handsome Boy!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Well at least MowMow was properly "dressed" for a candid pic! No white gowns flapping open in a breeze!!
> He is SUCH a Handsome Boy!


HA! Or showing a doofey cat face without his knowledge


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I saw a pic of MowMow's long lost brother earlier today


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol @ Zuma

Looking at the picture NOW it kind of upsets me. Knowing his personality after 6 years I know he had to be *PETRIFIED* to hide like that. He rarely hides and that's the only time I remember him hiding his face like that. It's so foreign to his personality...... it makes me so angry that they had misdiagnosed him and treated him incorrectly at the shelter and caused him so much pain.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

lol! I call that ostrich cat. They think we can't see them when they don't see us. ET plays hide and seek by hiding just the head, lol. 

ET is a super scaredy cat, and was classified as "FIERCE" when he was hospitalised and on discharge, the vet tech weren't able to get him into the normal carrier. I had to borrow the clinic's carrier with opening on the top. But when I brought him back 2 weeks later for his vaccination and ear cleaning, the vet was actually surprised that he was so well behaved, but the whole time, ET's eyes was fixated on me. I guess my presence does calm him alot.

Its funny, a scaredy cat is well behaved at the vet's, while a normally friendly cat is petrified.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

About a week ago I saw that pictue with a bunch of others on Facebook, it was with cat and dog pictures of animals not wanting to be at the vet. Glad someone finally diagnosed him correctly! He must have been in so much pain.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I remember when Robin's 1st vet visit, he went exploring, and knocked down a jar of q-tips bigger than he was!

How are his Mow- Mow's ears, now?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh fine. Once we found all his allergies his ears cleared up and haven't ever been a problem again. It's been 5+ years since he's had an issue with them.

Book keeps them pretty clean. He's got this fetish about ears. He keeps MowMows and Neelix's (and his own) SUPER clean.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Poor MowMow being so scared hiding like that. I was on pinterest the other day and a cat xstitch pattern I made years ago was on there. Kinda really weird feeling seeing something that belongs to you just there in the middle of the internet lol! Must be even stranger when it someone you love!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

MowMow said:


> Oh fine. Once we found all his allergies his ears cleared up and haven't ever been a problem again. It's been 5+ years since he's had an issue with them.
> 
> Book keeps them pretty clean. He's got this fetish about ears. He keeps MowMows and Neelix's (and his own) SUPER clean.




Fascinating! It's funny how cats groom each other then fight! 'Oh, I'll get you for that! 1st let me wash your whiskers...'


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Mow Mow's fame continues! The photo is in the Daily Mail Online ( a version of a UK newspaper)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's the link: Photos show traumatised pets being taken to the vet or refusing to go | Daily Mail Online

I really don't care for this. It was kind of neat to have his photograph seen by so many people but now I'm kind of bugged by it. That's *NOT* his personality and I hate people laughing at how scared and hurt he was. I don't find it funny.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I totally understand.

I think it was way before your time, but someone started another cat chat site and stole tons of our posts to make it seem like they had lots of members. I hated seeing my posts talking about Cinderella and her pictures over there!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Marie, how is that possible?:what:
That is VERY unnerving!

One of many reasons, I don't trust FB, or Twitter, or, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a little weirded out. I think when I get home tonight I'll be changing my all the security on flickr and facebook and stuff.

This picture came from the vet tech though. I think that I'm going to give my old vet a call and let him know that a picture his tech took of a patient went viral... and his guardian isn't pleased about it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm always scared of getting someone fired.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

There are 3 techs there. I don't remember which one took the picture and I can't pinpoint the exact date this visit was. He was there numerous times the first month I had him. We saw all 3 techs. Unless he fires them all, hopefully he'll just give them a heads up that this behavior isn't acceptable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Because of ALL of this...
I just want to add, that a Professional Pet Sitter knows NOT to post ANY pictures of an owners pets, without their express permission to do so!
And then, the Sitter will make sure that there isn't any obvious way to determine where the picture was taken...or the owner's Heritage Grandfather clock, isn't in the picture with the cat! (Burglars).

I REALLY would expect ANY professional place to do the same!
This really ***** me off!!

Poor MowMow...


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Here's the link: Photos show traumatised pets being taken to the vet or refusing to go | Daily Mail Online
> 
> I really don't care for this. It was kind of neat to have his photograph seen by so many people but now I'm kind of bugged by it. That's *NOT* his personality and I hate people laughing at how scared and hurt he was. I don't find it funny.


I agree with you Mow Mow and that's why I thought you would want to know. I didn't really know quite what to post and if I came across in anyway as thinking it was funny I certainly didn't mean to.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

OH no. I wasn't talking about you. I was referring to the comments on all the posts with that picture in it. Laughing at the scared animals clinging to their owners or hiding.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, they made me very angry, as it's not funny for any, but especially knowing the story behind poor Mow Mow.
I would say that the comments on most stories on this site are pretty rubbish and small minded. I go on to pick up the football and their women's page mainly. Most other stories are poorly written or sensationalised in a ridiculous way


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, I don't typically even look at those pictures that are meant to be so 'funny' - my heart breaks for the poor scared animals. It is hard enough on me to take _my_ animals to the vet - Mystique had to go get her rabies shot yesterday and her yearly check-up, and my husband's comment was that she did well in spite of me lol. Poor little thing - she purrs like a maniac at the vet's just to try to calm and reassure herself. And she cuddles up to Mama like mad - yesterday every time the vet looked at her she hid her head in the crook of my arm. So adorable but so sad.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I've definitely seen that photo, too. Back in the summer this was bouncing around Facebook and I found it hilarious. Zephyr, Clementine and Blitz are internet famous, too!
http://www.caninedistractions.com/hilarious-scene-big-great-dane-scared-of-kittens/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They are adorable and that video is hilarious. Did you post that to the internet yourself?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> I totally understand.
> 
> I think it was way before your time, but someone started another cat chat site and stole tons of our posts to make it seem like they had lots of members. I hated seeing my posts talking about Cinderella and her pictures over there!!


OMG...I remember that! I think it was a year before Krissy joined. I remember that there were pictures of Midnight, Star and Lucky on that site, too. Very creepy... *shudder*


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I remember... What happened with that, finally?


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

MowMow said:


> They are adorable and that video is hilarious. Did you post that to the internet yourself?



Yeah it was on YouTube so it's much less random to see it pop up elsewhere online. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I got the email today!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Autumn is a bit famous on Tumblr and Pinterest for the full-sized version of my avatar photo. I never posted that photo to either site--only flickr and here, and I'm pretty sure that I didn't post it here until after it began to make the rounds on Tumblr. I had no idea until I checked my advanced Flickr stats, which gives you a breakdown of where the views on your photos come from, including links that have redirected views to your flickr account from other sites.

I thought it was kind of cool, honestly, but the person who posted it didn't use the image in a way that I found objectionable either. Some of the comments that people made on the photo on Tumblr are kind of dumb--like saying Autumn looks "creepy", or "psycho", or like her eyes are "soul stealing", just silly stuff like that. *shrugs* I don't really care if complete strangers on the internet think my cat is a bit freaky looking, especially when the majority consensus seems to be that she's adorable and awesome.

That said, the first time I took Choco-cat to the vet was right before I brought her home to begin socializing her. She was semi-feral at the time, but I guess she trusted me enough that she clung to me and burrowed her face into my chest to hide from the vet when I pulled her out of the trap. She also took a huge, runny poop all down the front of my sweatshirt because she was so scared. If I found out that a photo of her cowering in my arms and liquid poop everywhere had been posted online for people to laugh at and make ignorant comments on, I wouldn't be pleased either.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Awe.. Mowmow said this... "maybe if I just stay still they won't see me!!" Lol


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He IS camoflauged pretty well! His coloring almost matches the wall, and hes got his white chest near the cotton balls!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

bluemilk said:


> I remember... What happened with that, finally?


I'm not sure, but I think the imposter site got taken down. Marie would probably know for sure.


----------

